# My chrome and red setup with modified internals.



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

Been away from the coffee forums for a while. Here's my setup:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a squeaky clean coffee area. Love the shine on the machine and the walls too.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd love to have a setup like this when i move out


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

Cheers guys. I love my machine! It's probably the best item I own. Or it's up there with my wood pellet fired BBQ/smoker. It gets used every single day. The missus loves it for making cups of tea too due to instant 24 hour boiling water!

There is a company called Nisbets who seem to sell a lot of these machines on eBay. They're usually items that have been returned for some reason or another but Nisbets promise you that they're fully functional and it's only a slight bit of cosmetic damage if anything. I know that i've seen then on eBay for around £700 as opposed to £1600. Seems a right bargain. The only thing I was disappointed with was the fact it comes with a vibe pump so I converted it to rotary. I also changed the steam wand for a longer one.


----------



## banksy (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice machine!


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

is that machine MASSIVE or is the pitcher just tiny







)


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

Hehe.....that is only a 50cl pitcher but the machine is also quie big. If you look at it compared to the Mazzer you'd get a better idea of its size. They're way bigger than an Alex Duetto or similar.


----------

